# weisse Blankoobjekte auf CD



## Tyrus (23. September 2004)

Hoi

Ich suche gerade ein Archiv mit verschiedenen Verpackungen, die allesamt weiss sind und auf neutralem Hintergrund geknipst wurden, z.b. Kartonschachten etc.
Es gab im Netz irgendwo Informationen über eine CD-Rom mit eben solchen weissen Verpackungen... nur find ich das beim besten Willen nicht mehr :S

Der Sinn der Blankoverpackungen ist, in PS Bildmaterial drüberzulegen... was ich gerade machen müsste. Kennt jemand diese CD? Oder sonst, eine andere Quelle?

gruss, tyrus


----------



## Tyrus (23. September 2004)

ja, jaaa

nach STUNDENLANGEM Suchen habe ich nun doch noch genau die richtige Google- Suchwortkombination erknobelt ;-)

falls es interessiert:

http://www.designerinaction.de/gestaltung/show.php3?id=479


----------

